# Carrier A/c Popping, Cracking Noise Outside



## Blue Oval (Jun 7, 2010)

Long time visitor, new member. My 2005 26RS air conditioning is making loud popping/crackling/cracking noise from the outside (cant be heard inside). From what I have read on previous topics and on other websites is possibly low on refridgerant? Which causes ice build up on evaoporator and the "popps" and "cracks" off when unit starts up again. Can anyone verify/help me with this?

Thanks for all the previous info when I was just a lowely visitor!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Can you hear the fan running?


----------



## Blue Oval (Jun 7, 2010)

The fan sounds like it is running and the unit cools fine, plenty of inside airflow and outside airflow. Going outside now to take a closer look.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The sound may be water that is condensing on the coil then being sucked into the fan.

The system could be low on freon but if the coil is icing then the freeze detector may not be in the coil. Pull the inside cover down and look up at the cooling coil. You should find a thermistor stuck into the coil. If it is just hanging there then push it back into the coil to have the compressor cycle like it should and this will prevent icing.


----------



## Blue Oval (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry, false alarm! Just took outside cover off and it is just debris (leaves and broken zip tie) inside evaporator fan shroud. What a relief, shop vac to the rescue!


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Delighted that the problem was easy to fix!

Message: NEVER be reluctant to ask questions. You remember the old saw that there are no dumb questions--the only dumb question is the one you don't ask. I've only owned one TT (the present one) and only for a year. Without this site, I'd really have had problems of my own making. The folks here are extraordinarily helpful, not judgmental, and I never got the verbal "finger" for asking what, to them, was a novice question.

Best wishes for happy camping. And we know you can stay cool!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

X2


----------

